# Whirlpool gas oven does not stay on



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

tonymorton said:


> I have a 3 year old Whirlpool Gas Range/Oven, Model# wfg510s0as1, we turn it on to 350 degrees, although the same has happened at both higher and lower temperatures, the temp indicator starts at 100 and climbs to 350, so far so good. We open the door, put in the food, and the oven is defiantly HOT. "Sometime" during the cooking time, the oven goes off on it's own, but the temperature indicator still reports it at 350 degrees. We see no indicator that the oven has turned itself off until we open the door to uncooked food and a cold oven. to restart the oven, we have to cancel and restart the cooking, otherwise the temp indicator continues reporting the oven temp to be 350.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the temp sensor, but before that expense, thought I would ask the experts.


the experts would be at Whirlpool ? not here


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you can ohm the temp sensor to check it. At 100 degrees it should be about 1140 ohms at 350 degrees it should be about 1650 ohms. Sounds like its probably the oven control board.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

del schisler said:


> the experts would be at Whirlpool ? not here


speak for yourself


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

hardwareman said:


> speak for yourself


His response stirred me up too lol. Lot of thought in it. I'm leaning towards the control board as well. Try something, when the oven says it 350 and it is not calling for heat but oven is cold as you described, turn the power off to the oven, let it sit a minute or so then turn power on. Then turn your oven back to 350. If at that point the temp shows the oven is cool say 100 degrees or so I would be looking at a board changeout.


----------



## tonymorton (Jan 23, 2017)

del schisler said:


> the experts would be at Whirlpool ? not here


Zero points for trying, please drive though and stop trolling posts. :devil3:


----------



## tonymorton (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks to both BayouRunner and hardwareman on your honest replies. I know how difficult it is to try and resolve issues where you can't physically look things over, and I truly appreciate both of your inputs. I'll try what you said, and let you know the results.


----------



## tonymorton (Jan 23, 2017)

Well after checking the price of a control board, and then watching a video on changing that out, I've decided it's time to call the local repairman for assistance on this one. But I do thank those who provided viable responses, your valued input was appreciated!


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

tonymorton said:


> Zero points for trying, please drive though and stop trolling posts. :devil3:


to all of you that are pro's the guy probly doesn't a ohm meter or know how to use one and how does he tell the temps of the oven oh well i am not trolling i have been here for a long time and most don't have a clue ,, i would guess the mfd. would know what is wrong and not have guys trying to fix it oh well my 3 cent's

looks like i have been here longer than all of you check the join date ok don't do it


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

del schisler said:


> to all of you that are pro's the guy probly doesn't a ohm meter or know how to use one and how does he tell the temps of the oven oh well i am not trolling i have been here for a long time and most don't have a clue ,, i would guess the mfd. would know what is wrong and not have guys trying to fix it oh well my 3 cent's
> 
> looks like i have been here longer than all of you check the join date ok don't do it


its a DIY chatroom in case you didn't realize where you've been posting for the last 7 years. Its a place where people come for advice on fixing their own appliances or whatever their working on. Maybe you should read through some of the posts here and the rest of the forums, it appears to me that there are a lot of experts on this site. 
What is really funny is you think anyone would get expert technical advise by calling a factory 800 number:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## tonymorton (Jan 23, 2017)

del schisler said:


> to all of you that are pro's the guy probly doesn't a ohm meter or know how to use one and how does he tell the temps of the oven oh well i am not trolling i have been here for a long time and most don't have a clue ,, i would guess the mfd. would know what is wrong and not have guys trying to fix it oh well my 3 cent's
> 
> looks like i have been here longer than all of you check the join date ok don't do it


Longer does not mean smarter or more helpful.

Sure I know how to use a Voltmeter to read Ohms, after all, everyone knows what V=IR means, right? They taught me that in my first year of Tech School to become a Industrial Electrician. The Appliance and HVC courses each had their own classrooms, so no, I'm NOT a appliance repairman. 

You most certainly may reply if you desire, but I won't be reading it, I've got the answers I was looking for, and don't want to continue feeding the troll. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## glzen (Jul 22, 2017)

We have had the same problem for a few months. Back February, 2017, the repair guy replaced the temperature sensor - problem continued. In March, he replaced the oven control board - problem continued. He talked with Whirlpool for days and they finally said there had been a problem with models around that time because of static electricity during the change from AC to DC (???), so they sent him what I think was some type of magnet, at no charge, which he said would fix the issue - problem continued. We have left voice mails, and actually talked with one repair guy there, but no reply back. I'm thinking about replacing the bake igniter myself - is this a waste of time and money?
Thanks


----------



## Fred Rio (Apr 24, 2021)

glzen said:


> We have had the same problem for a few months. Back February, 2017, the repair guy replaced the temperature sensor - problem continued. In March, he replaced the oven control board - problem continued. He talked with Whirlpool for days and they finally said there had been a problem with models around that time because of static electricity during the change from AC to DC (???), so they sent him what I think was some type of magnet, at no charge, which he said would fix the issue - problem continued. We have left voice mails, and actually talked with one repair guy there, but no reply back. I'm thinking about replacing the bake igniter myself - is this a waste of time and money?
> Thanks


Did it work? I have the same issue.


----------

